# My wee Indy - 10 weeks old - Pic heavy (hopefully lol!)



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all, thought I'd post up some photos of my new addition. Always had cats when I was younger but after the last was put to sleep (at the ripe old age of 20!) we couldn't bare to have another... Until now. We've had Indy about 6 weeks now, he was 10 weeks old when we brought him home and took these photos on his first day home 

I couldn't be happier with him, he's so so affectionate and he ate 5 spiders in his first week! He just loves to be around people and will follow us around to play in the same room.

He hasn't climbed many curtains yet, just the net curtains in my mum's room once or twice - not a regular occurance lol.



















His first snooze 









Hmmm how can I get under here????


















Finally asleep after a hard day chasing imaginary beasties


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless his little paws :001_wub: Hope your net curtains survive ours have lost many battles  :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful baby paws:001_wub:As DB says good luck to your curtains net or otherwise.Meeko my ragdoll kitten went racing up the curtains just a few weeks ago chasing a spider,he is 9 months old and nearly 5 kg's:scared:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

What a wee cutie  brings back memmories of covering wires, blocking areas to prevent access etc etc Then theres the christmas tree


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Awww, he is precious!!

I have to say, not one of my cats have ever climbed the curtains. I've had cats my entire life, the previous 5 I have had their entire lives (two are still with us at 16 and 17!) and I have 3 kittens now of 5 months and 9 months and they are all too lazy to bother with chasing things up the curtains. Maybe my curtains just arent that appealing :lol:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

He is SO cute!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine love climbing the curtains. One of them has mastered taking off the curtain hooks to play with so I often get up in the morning to find half he bay window curtains hanging off!


----------



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

SO thats what a 10 week old should look like  lol

Very cute! My mrs wanted one that colour originally.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

He can jump so high already! I really can't wait to see what he makes of a real christmas tree hahaha. I will need to make sure the holder is strong enough.

I wasn't sure if that's what a 10 week old was meant to look like, I thought he was a bit small, he was in a house with 3 adult cats and the other kittens and he seemed to only be able to get a little but of adult cat food. He would do anything for food when he came home, he never over ate though.

He's 3 months 3 weeks old and currently weighs 2.3kg. I'm wondering if he's going to be a big cat?

He's also starting to get the hang of sitting on command! Only for cheese though lol!

Can anyone suggest any good kitten toys? We've got a mouse on a string, a bigger mouse with catnip, a couple of balls with different textures and one that has noisy things inside (he looks like a miniature messi). He also loves his homemade toys, a ball of tin foil keeps him occupied for while, but he generally loves the top of the pouch of food that gets ripped off, he carries it around proudly as if he caught it 

You also should have seen his face at the vets when somebody walked in with a bird in a cage. I see where the saying "eyes bigger than your belly" comes from now!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Hahha omg I just realised you posted a photo buffie that's hilarious!

The only time I saw him up the curtains was in my mum's room, I looked at the window because I heard a noise, and saw a cat shaped shadow half way up the curtains, then it dropped to the floor and he sprinted off with his tail all bushy lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He sounds like he is going to be a big boy:lol:Have you thought of "clicker "training.its good fun and some cats love it.There are lots of toys out there the secret of good playtime is to have a fairly large collection and use a few at a time in rotation.that way they dont become bored with any.Meeko and most kittens I know who have tried it ,love this Cat Play Cube...The Ultimate Fun Toy - Red - £2.99 : Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!, Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers! also [email protected] have these Senses Play Circuit Cat Toy by Cat It | Pets at Home Cheese Chase 3-in-1 Cat Toy by Petstages | Pets at Home all of these have been a big hit with Mr fussy knickers:lol:Santa's coming soon:thumbup:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah I was planning on clicker training him, haven't got around to buying the clicker yet but I think he would respond well if I catch him in the right mindset 

Ohh those look awesome! I have some boxes that I put together and he loved them for a while, then stopped using them. I might get some of the cat cubes though, they're cheap and he loves to explore (hence the name  )! And I've been looking for something like that second one, I saw one a while ago and couldn't remember where.

The simplest toy though... He just LOVES to chase a bit of sweetcorn across the floor haha. Loves to eat it too..


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Shrap said:


> Yeah I was planning on clicker training him, haven't got around to buying the clicker yet but I think he would respond well if I catch him in the right mindset
> 
> Ohh those look awesome! I have some boxes that I put together and he loved them for a while, then stopped using them. I might get some of the cat cubes though, they're cheap and he loves to explore (hence the name  )! And I've been looking for something like that second one, I saw one a while ago and couldn't remember where.
> 
> The simplest toy though... He just LOVES to chase a bit of sweetcorn across the floor haha. Loves to eat it too..


The simplest is often the best:thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ah what a lovely sweetheart


----------

